# Simply Accounting on MacBook????



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

I am using Simply Accounting on my PC, but would like to switch it over to my MacBook, I am new to the world of Macs but so far love it, but was told that SA will not work on Mac. Is anyone here using Simply Accounting on a MacBook, and if so are there any problems? and how did you get it to work?.
I do not want to switch over to a different accounting program. But travel and would like to be able to use simply accounting to do my invoicing while traveling I email out all my invoices. Currently I am using my PC only to run Simply Accounting and would like to do away with PC.

Thank-You


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

As far as I am aware, you can use Simply Accounting on your MacBook under either Parallels or VM Fusion. Both of these will require a Windows license but allow you to run Windows software. 

You can't run Simply directly from the Mac operating system. 

There are alternatives: MoneyWorks is currently available from the Apple Stores. MYOB Accountedge will be available in Canada later this year. Both are cross platform although I don't believe that Accountedge will be available for the Windows platform immediately.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Virtualbox by Sun is a free virtualization program like VMWare and Parallels. You will need a licensed copy of Windows to use any of them.

Downloads - VirtualBox


----------



## LiquidCrystal (Mar 7, 2009)

i highly recommend using crossover, you can run simply right in mac.

i use it for my simply....works awsome, saves you from booting into a vm.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

I will take a look at crossover how hard is it to set up?


----------



## LiquidCrystal (Mar 7, 2009)

alpineman said:


> I will take a look at crossover how hard is it to set up?


super easy. you just install and make a bottle...install the program and your done....


a bottle is just a virtual disk

hope this helps


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks just downloaded the trial version, this would be great if it works which it looks like it will, thanks again, greatly appreciated.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry just another question is there someway I can import my existing company info (simply accounting) or do I have to start from scratch?.
Also when running the windows applications do I have to worry about virus's and do I need to get virus protection software as well?

I am fairly new to all this.

Thanks again,


----------



## LiquidCrystal (Mar 7, 2009)

you will want some sort of antivirus unless you wont be going online with it or using external data sources such as memory sticks.

you can import your 2008 files into 2009.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks 
I will get started and let you know how I do.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

LiquidCrystal said:


> i highly recommend using crossover, you can run simply right in mac.
> 
> i use it for my simply....works awsome, saves you from booting into a vm.


I take it you are confirming that SimplyAccounting works properly and well with Crossover? I ask because when I looked at the Crossover site today, SA was not listed. Since this is for a client familiar with SA, I can't screw up.... 

Are you using the "Standard" or the "Pro" version of Crossover?

TIA..


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

I just checked and crossover does not support Simply accounting, I called one of the stores here which specialize in Mac and they mentioned to me Crossover was one of the worse out there (just there opinion), I asked them which they would recommend and they recommended Parallel Desktop, I checked there site out and checked out the video the also have a trial I can try.

Has anyone tried Parallel Desktop with Simply Accounting?

I don't want to install something and start having problems in the future, I will do more investigating into both applications.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is what I got back from Crossover,

Hello,

CrossOver does not support Simply Accounting at this time. Most of our advocates testing it report that it does not work:

Compatibility - Search[1]=1&date_start[2]=1&date_start[0]=2000&date_start[3]=0&date_start[4]=00&date_end[1]=3&date_end[2]=10&date_end[0]=2009&date_end[3]=14&date_end[4]=59&search=app

However, we are making improvements to CrossOver in order to add support for Quicken 2009 and the modern QuickBooks series. This work may enable functions of Simply Accounting and get it to work. You are welcome to try out the coming versions of CrossOver to see how they perform with Simply Accounting.

Kindest Regards,
Caron

On Mon, 2009-03-09 at 10:22, wrote:
> >
> > Will Crossover support Simply Accounting by sage I am running a Mac OS X
> >
> > version 10.5.6 ?
> >
> > Thank You
> >


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

LiquidCrystal said:


> you will want some sort of antivirus unless you wont be going online with it or using external data sources such as memory sticks.
> 
> you can import your 2008 files into 2009.


Actually this is incorrect.

Since Crossover (the solution you recommended) doesn't use Windows, it isn't affected by Windows viruses/spyware.

Solutions that DO use Windows (such as Parallels, VMWare Fusion, etc) *do* need antivirus/spyware protection. But not Crossover.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

I've run Simply Accounting using Parallels Desktop on a MacBook for a couple years now. No problems to report. If needed, I can take the data to a "regular" PC and open it there too.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone used boot camp just found out about boot camp and Mac says you can run Windows on it??


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

alpineman said:


> Has anyone used boot camp just found out about boot camp and Mac says you can run Windows on it??


Not sure I understand this question, but lots of posters here have used Boot Camp (a feature of Mac OS X 10.5 aka "Leopard") to set up a Windows partition. It works perfectly well, though there are some other alternative options as well.

Overall I have yet to find a really strong reason to run Windows at all. I do all kinds of different things -- mostly creative projects -- and haven't found any reason to use anything on Windows. Maybe if I was an accountant I'd feel differently about that, but then if I were an accountant I'd a) probably not be a Mac user in the first place and b) probably kill myself. 

(no offense to accountants intended ... I'm just not the corporate type in any way shape or form)


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Overall I have yet to find a really strong reason to run Windows at all. I do all kinds of different things -- mostly creative projects -- and haven't found any reason to use anything on Windows. Maybe if I was an accountant I'd feel differently about that, but then if I were an accountant I'd a) probably not be a Mac user in the first place and b) probably kill myself.


My wife is an accountant AND an insurance agent and has to run XP under VMWare. Sometimes I want to poke my eyes out when I have to deal with her problems.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

alpineman said:


> Has anyone used boot camp just found out about boot camp and Mac says you can run Windows on it??


SimplyAccounting should run fine with Boot Camp, as long as you don't mind rebooting your mac every time you want to run Windows. Not very convenient or practical, IMO, unless you want your MacBook to run Windows 24/7.


----------



## neo1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*error message question?*

I'm running a trial version of Simply Accounting First Steps 2009 on Parallels and I'm getting an error message whenever I try to "save" a new company or "save as" an existing template. 

_Simply Accounting cannot map the network share to a local drive path on the computer .PSF. Check the network share's registry information.
_

From reading all the reviews of people successfully using SA on Parallels I'm certain it's a small snag I've encountered. I'm very committed to making this work on my MAC but not sure what to do next, if anyone can guide me through the next steps I would be very thankful.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Crossover does NOT require antivirus protection, as it's not running the Windows operating system.


----------



## neo1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I don't know allot about Cross-Over but I've seen mixed posts and would prefer to stay with Parallels as my emulator platform for XP S2 on my MAC simply because I know it and it's paid for.

My only glitch with Simply Accounting so far is the below error message I'm getting when I try to save a new company;

_*"Simply Accounting cannot map the network share to a local drive path on the computer .PSF. Check the network share's registry information."*_

I need to play with it more and try to figure out the network directory a bit more but I'm hoping someone out there has solved the mystery already and can share the knowledge forward because I got a feeling my free trial period will be over before I get around to fixing it myself!


----------



## jonn46 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Simply*

Hi 

We went through the same researching of how to run Simply on a Mac as you are about a year ago. We have it running smooth now. It takes awhile to get it seamless. 
We are using Parallels as well I am running Spaces, it actually works very well. 
Are you using Spaces? It is a great tool probably one of the best things I like about Mac.
We also make sure XP doesn't go online, we didn't want to be back into the virus and spyware problem. With Spaces our email and Safari is available at your finger tips so there isn't any need to use Windows for anything on the net.

Don't hesitate to email me with any questions although I keep saying we it is my wife that actually does the accounting.

John 

PS I don't check here often so if you need to email me send it to [email protected]


----------



## neo1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you very much, I'll contact you via your email.

Neil


----------

